# A Little Bit of Everything. (More added 6/5...)



## scout24 (Jun 3, 2021)

Hi all! Up for sale is an eclectic mix of things I have accumulated that are gathering dust, so hopefully you can give them some love... First "I'll Take It" here in this thread takes each items. No trades at this time. All shipping will be USPS with tracking, CONUS ONLY. Paypal fees (Goods and Services) and shipping included in pricing. Items will be added, please check back... Thanks for looking!


New stuff!!! 
Sold... First up, a user condition Surefire 6P. Not bored, some ano missing on the high spots. Oveready McClicky kit installed. No bulb installed. $30.00 Sold...




Sold... Next, a Surefire G2. Nitrolon head and tail, Oveready McClicky kit installed. Body is fluorescent "Firefighter", not a regular yellow G2 body. No reflective stickers, no bulb installed. Fantastic host! $40.00. Sold...




Sold...Next, the two dropins that used to live in the above lights. Hand engraved Malkoff M61LLL, cool white XP-G. $35.00 Sold... Oveready DIP P60 dropin. 4000k XPL, clear optic, 1000 lumens. Multiple mode groups possible by positioning the DIP switches on the bottom of the dropin. $50.00 Sold...











Sold...Next, a Peak Eiger stainless Mule. I thought this was/is a QTC model, but it seems to be one power level. Pretty bright, looks 4-5k tint. Not cool white. Pic of emitter for those more knowledgeable... $40.00 Sold...








Lastly, an Emisar D4. From an early run, setup as ramping right now. Single high drain 18650 needed, BRIGHT AND HOT on high. You've been warned. Please find the tutorial online, it does have 6 click lockout. Use it...  Not sure of the software version, etc. 4500k or so, not cool white. I wanted a pocket clip, so I dremeled out one I had and put it under the tailcap. I also carefully sanded the tailcap down to make contact when the clip's in place. Works well, keep the tail tight and load batteries through the head end for best results once you get the clip where you want it. $35.00








Below here are sold and shipped...

SOLD... First up, a pair of PAL lights. 9 volt, one (orange) is single mode. The other is a Selector, with multiple modes. If you know, you know. They aren't bright, but they run for a LONG time. $25 for the pair. SOLD...




SOLD...Next, a Lumintop GT Nano. Stock. Used briefly, I bought a modded one after this one. Comes with everything it did new, PLUS a spare 10880 battery and extra tail. I'll even include a second Lumintop charger. $35.00 SOLD...




SOLD...Next, an older style Malkoff single AA/14500 body. Surefire e-series compatible. $30.00 SOLD...




SOLD... Next, a Surefire E2E body. User, 7.5/10 shape. No o-rings, no clip, body only. $20.00 SOLD...


----------



## thermal guy (Jun 3, 2021)

*Re: A Little Bit of Everything.*

I’ll take the Malkoff AA body please


----------



## Celery (Jun 3, 2021)

*Re: A Little Bit of Everything.*

I’ll take the 14500 Malkoff body please  back up if thermal guy backs out


----------



## scout24 (Jun 3, 2021)

*Re: A Little Bit of Everything.*

Celery- Noted... thermalguy- PM incoming!


----------



## dotCPF (Jun 3, 2021)

*Re: A Little Bit of Everything.*

_THERMAAAL!!!!_ :touche:

I'll take the PALs


----------



## thermal guy (Jun 3, 2021)

*Re: A Little Bit of Everything.*

Lol sorry guys.😁 PayPal on the way


----------



## greatscoot (Jun 3, 2021)

*Re: A Little Bit of Everything.*

Thermal said to send the AA body to me.


----------



## thermal guy (Jun 3, 2021)

*Re: A Little Bit of Everything.*

No he didn’t!😂😂😂


----------



## scout24 (Jun 3, 2021)

*Re: A Little Bit of Everything.*

Lol...


----------



## scout24 (Jun 3, 2021)

*Re: A Little Bit of Everything.*

DotCPF- PALs are yours. PM incoming!


----------



## a1sealbeach (Jun 3, 2021)

*Re: A Little Bit of Everything.*

I'll take Surefire E2E body. PM will follow.


----------



## dotCPF (Jun 3, 2021)

*Re: A Little Bit of Everything.*

Thermal snags the Malkoff, I take the weirdos, and a1Seal takes the Surefire. Sounds about right!


----------



## Aviw (Jun 3, 2021)

*Re: A Little Bit of Everything.*

Lumintop GT nano incoming.....

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## scout24 (Jun 3, 2021)

*Re: A Little Bit of Everything.*

Aviw- PM sent. Yours!


----------



## scout24 (Jun 3, 2021)

*Re: A Little Bit of Everything.*

Payments received, all sold. I'll ship tomorrow, PM's to follow. Thanks all! More coming tomorrow/this weekend.

Edit- All shipped, PM's sent with tracking. Thanks!


----------



## kerneldrop (Jun 5, 2021)

*Re: A Little Bit of Everything.*

I’ll take the Surefire 6P and Malkoff M61LLL pin. Thanks


----------



## Blades (Jun 5, 2021)

*Re: A Little Bit of Everything.*

How much is the Peak Eiger?


----------



## thaugen (Jun 5, 2021)

*Re: A Little Bit of Everything.*

I’ll take the G2 please


----------



## thermal guy (Jun 5, 2021)

*Re: A Little Bit of Everything.*

I’ll backup that Malkoff M61LLL please.


----------



## dotCPF (Jun 5, 2021)

*Re: A Little Bit of Everything.*

I'll take the OR dropin!


----------



## jabe1 (Jun 6, 2021)

*Re: A Little Bit of Everything.*

Interested in the Eiger.
PM sent.


----------



## Slumber (Jun 6, 2021)

Back up on the 6P and G2.


----------



## scout24 (Jun 6, 2021)

Sorry about not pricing the Eiger. Added, $40.00...

Kerneldrop, 6P and M61LLL are yours. 
Thaugen- G2 is yours.
Dotcpf, OR dropin is yours. 
Backups noted... 😁
Thanks! PM's incoming.

So, I was asked via PM about the LLL dropin. Indulge my backstory if you will... The dropin is from 2011/2012, and was the idea of Leon2245. I called Gene and asked if such a thing could be done, he said sure. 40-ish lumens for around 25 hours of regulated output on 2x123 primaries with a LONG taper after that. The first two were ordered by myself and Run4jc, with others made one-off by Gene.


----------



## kerneldrop (Jun 6, 2021)

PP sent for the 6P and M61LLL
Sorry guys!


----------



## thaugen (Jun 6, 2021)

PayPal sent for the G2. Thank you! PM sent, but your inbox is full.


----------



## jabe1 (Jun 6, 2021)

I’ll take the Eiger.


----------



## scout24 (Jun 6, 2021)

Inbox cleared, I'll update in a little bit... Thanks folks!

Paypals received on everything marked sold, these'll ship tomorrow with tracking to follow via PM's. Thanks!

PM's sent! Only the Emisar D4 left...


----------



## vr4corrado (Jun 6, 2021)

Amazing deals to be had here. Fair prices for some awesome pieces of kit. Congrats to both buyers and the seller. 

Alex


----------



## thermal guy (Jun 7, 2021)

Malkoff Body got here today in fantastic condition. Now just need to figure out what drop in to use😁 thanks again my friend.


----------



## a1sealbeach (Jun 7, 2021)

Got the E2E body tonight safe and sound. Looks great as I was excepted. Thanks.


----------



## jabe1 (Jun 10, 2021)

Eiger arrived safe and sound! Thanks again!


----------



## dotCPF (Jun 11, 2021)

Dropin came in yesterday, thanks very much!


----------



## lightknot (Aug 18, 2021)

I'll take the Emisar.


----------

